# Yikes, is this already my 1000th post?



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

In my first off-topic post (I think) and one of the rare threads I start, I shall continue the time-honoured tradition of announcing my 1000th post. Why? I don't know, and I'm sure that nobody cares about this either, but it seemed like a fun idea. 1000 posts in 45 days? Certainly nothing special, but its still probably too much to be healthy for me .


----------



## Kelleris (Apr 8, 2005)

> 1000 posts in 45 days? Certainly nothing special, but its still probably too much to be healthy for me.




Darn right!  You're making the rest of us getting closer to a thousand look bad. *shakes fist*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Darn right!  You're making the rest of us getting closer to a thousand look bad. *shakes fist*



 My apologies, good sir.  *bows in apology*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Congrats!

You do indeed have a very high ppd rate.  One wonders what you do in school.  

Oh, and I think you mixxed a 0 somewhere.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> You do indeed have a very high ppd rate.  One wonders what you do in school.
> 
> Oh, and I think you mixxed a 0 somewhere.



 Thanks, fixed it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> You do indeed have a very high ppd rate.  One wonders what you do in school.
> 
> Oh, and I think you mixxed a 0 somewhere.



 What do I do in school?  Why, I am a disciple of the vaunted MIT Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, how dare you question that I am productive?!?!?    Tongue and cheek bit aside, not very much.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What do I do in school?  Why, I am a disciple of the vaunted MIT Department of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, how dare you question that I am productive?!?!?    Tongue and cheek bit aside, not very much.



Yikes, tVMITDoEEaCS is quite a mouthful!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes, tVMITDoEEaCS is quite a mouthful!



Yup, I was trying to be self-deprecating there. I hope I didn't come across as actually being that pretentious


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nah, just amusing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, just amusing.



 Good, that was the plan !


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2005)

1000 posts in 45 days?  And this is your first off-topic post?  Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 8, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> 1000 posts in 45 days?  And this is your first off-topic post?  Nice!  Congrats!



 Thanks!  I tend to respond far too often to posts in General, Rules, and House Rules.  I think that's where all of the first 1000 come from.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 9, 2005)

1000 posts in 45 days?  look out crothian, that's some actual competition for you.    hmm, let's see... at 22 posts per day, he'll reach 30,000 posts in less than 4 years!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> 1000 posts in 45 days?  look out crothian, that's some actual competition for you.    hmm, let's see... at 22 posts per day, he'll reach 30,000 posts in less than 4 years!



 Heh.  The problem is that Crothian is still collecting large numbers of posts every day, so there's no way in Baator that I am ever going to catch up


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

Well as for me I managed about 500 posts in half a month when I first signed on to ENWorld......too bad my wireless connection can putz out on me, otherwise I'd be posting like a maniac!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 9, 2005)

Crothian, I believe, posts at 24+ per day, according to his average.  Rystil's 22 ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian, I believe, posts at 24+ per day, according to his average.  Rystil's 22 ain't gonna cut it.



 Clearly not, clearly not.  And I'm not really trying to


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats on hitting the 1000 post mark - I did it much slower - more ppd is only just above 2 now, but it started at .0 something for about a year as I was a lurker pretty much at first and I've still not posted as much as I mean to on rules, but I'll be around a lot on the house rules soon. My house rules are some thing that need some work so plenty to come there methinks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Congrats on hitting the 1000 post mark - I did it much slower - more ppd is only just above 2 now, but it started at .0 something for about a year as I was a lurker pretty much at first and I've still not posted as much as I mean to on rules, but I'll be around a lot on the house rules soon. My house rules are some thing that need some work so plenty to come there methinks.



 I lurked for a long time, but I didn't sign on until I *really* had something to say.  In this case it was when some person claimed that a CR 12 dragon could "easily beat any lone level 20 PC" and nobody refuted him at first.  So I made an extended example involving a lackluster rogue (since rogues are worst off alone against a dragon) and how he couldn't help but win the fight with something like a 9997/10000 chance.  It ballooned out from there.  

If you have some interesting house rules to discuss, bring them to the house rules forum; I'm sure we'd be happy to take a look at them!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 9, 2005)

Of course one thing that has amused me at times is when some posters seem to claim they don't post in o/t forums when there are half a dozen threads showing their id as the last poster. Personally I'll post on any relevant forum without shame, but usually with pants!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Of course one thing that has amused me at times is when some posters seem to claim they don't post in o/t forums when there are half a dozen threads showing their id as the last poster. Personally I'll post on any relevant forum without shame, but usually with pants!



 I just don't usually find any off topic threads where I have anything to contribute.  If I did, I would post.  On the other hand, I have a lot to say about Rules and General RPG stuff.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm going to pass 2000 pretty soon, but since I've been here a long time (it was still Eric Noah's site when I signed up), and probably 2/3rds of my posts are off-topic, I'm thinking that's not all that impressive...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In my first off-topic post (I think) and one of the rare threads I start, I shall continue the time-honoured tradition of announcing my 1000th post. Why? I don't know, and I'm sure that nobody cares about this either, but it seemed like a fun idea. 1000 posts in 45 days? Certainly nothing special, but its still probably too much to be healthy for me .















 



Well done, my young apprentice......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to pass 2000 pretty soon, but since I've been here a long time (it was still Eric Noah's site when I signed up), and probably 2/3rds of my posts are off-topic, I'm thinking that's not all that impressive...





I think alot of mine are "off-topic" as well.......   

Gotta have a well-rounded diet of silliness!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

Kelleris said:
			
		

> Darn right!  You're making the rest of us getting closer to a thousand look bad. *shakes fist*





You should see what we did to "Torm" about not being at 1,000 and calling himself a "deity"......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1000 posts in 45 days? Certainly nothing special, but its still probably too much to be healthy for me .




[Vader]

The Force is strong with this one.

[/Vader]




			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to pass 2000 pretty soon, but since I've been here a long time (it was still Eric Noah's site when I signed up), and probably 2/3rds of my posts are off-topic, I'm thinking that's not all that impressive...




Nope, not very impressive. You really should just babble more...you know, post some "me too!" posts and such. Or something this one I'm making now that adds really nothing at all important but makes me feel better.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to pass 2000 pretty soon, but since I've been here a long time (it was still Eric Noah's site when I signed up), and probably 2/3rds of my posts are off-topic, I'm thinking that's not all that impressive...



Hey, nothing wrong with that, I probably just don't mind bothering people with my opinion as much as you do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well done, my young apprentice......



 I don't understand the SPAM picture.  Guess maybe I would if I posted more on off-topic?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think alot of mine are "off-topic" as well.......
> 
> Gotta have a well-rounded diet of silliness!



 I dunno, I guess I'm just silliness-challenged?  But hey, I pulled a pretty funny April Fools prank this year, and I've run a lot of D&D sessions with much silliness, so perhaps I just don't think people online would care for my silliness...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should see what we did to "Torm" about not being at 1,000 and calling himself a "deity"......



Hey, even with less than 1,000 posts, that's a lot more than Bane or Cyric has, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> [Vader]
> 
> The Force is strong with this one.
> 
> ...



 Yay!  I have a lot of metachlorians or whatever they are!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, now we know how you get so many posts...

One quote per post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, now we know how you get so many posts...
> 
> One quote per post.



Well I used to quote every single person in the same post and have posts that were half a page long, until I realised that most people don't do that, so I've conformed (I noticed Crothian and Jdvn1 do it this way, among many others).


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, nothing wrong with that, I probably just don't mind bothering people with my opinion as much as you do




A little over 1000 posts in two months, or a little under 2000 posts in 3.25 years... you make the call on that one .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 9, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> A little over 1000 posts in two months, or a little under 2000 posts in 3.25 years... you make the call on that one .



 I'd say, at least compared to you, it means I'm a real pest


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't understand the SPAM picture.  Guess maybe I would if I posted more on off-topic?





A joke referring to that number of posts you've done in such a short term.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, I guess I'm just silliness-challenged?  But hey, I pulled a pretty funny April Fools prank this year, and I've run a lot of D&D sessions with much silliness, so perhaps I just don't think people online would care for my silliness...





Mileage varies from person to person......   

And I dunno about that..... just try it!   We're a very silly bunch when we "need" to be..... (just check out my 1,000 post thread for ultimate silliness content!    ) It's all in having fun. Which is more important than most anything.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, even with less than 1,000 posts, that's a lot more than Bane or Cyric has, right?




Considering we worshipers of the REAL Torm (not the imposter on this board) wish they were both D-E-A-D to start with.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!  I have a lot of metachlorians or whatever they are!





Midiachlorians.



Stupidest excuse for "explaining away the mysteriousness of the Force".....   :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, now we know how you get so many posts...
> 
> One quote per post.




It works quite well!   

Not to mention makes it easier to read posts......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say, at least compared to you, it means I'm a real pest





:ulls out the can of industrial strength Raid::

Here, little pest.... here, little pest.......   










Note: that was a joke.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A joke referring to that number of posts you've done in such a short term.



 Heh, this is my only thread that seems to be spammy so far


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mileage varies from person to person......
> 
> And I dunno about that..... just try it!   We're a very silly bunch when we "need" to be..... (just check out my 1,000 post thread for ultimate silliness content!    ) It's all in having fun. Which is more important than most anything.



 Hmm...I guess when I don't know someone very well, I'd assume they'll just be annoyed by silliness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering we worshipers of the REAL Torm (not the imposter on this board) wish they were both D-E-A-D to start with.....



 Well, at least you got your wish with Bane for a while when Torm killed him during the Time of Troubles...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> :ulls out the can of industrial strength Raid::
> 
> Here, little pest.... here, little pest.......
> 
> ...



 Hah!  Your Raid will never succeed.  I manifest Force Screen on the defensive!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts, Rystil Arden! 

...and on giving me an excuse to get closer to that goal myself.


-Dave


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I guess when I don't know someone very well, I'd assume they'll just be annoyed by silliness.




It doesn't seem to matter too much..... I only sorta know one of the people in my thread that I was being silly with......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, at least you got your wish with Bane for a while when Torm killed him during the Time of Troubles...




Didn't last long enough. The bugger had to come back. So we have to kill off as many of his minions as we possibly can to try to weaken him to try again......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hah!  Your Raid will never succeed.  I manifest Force Screen on the defensive!





But is it an epic level spell to counterattack that can of super-strength Raid?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts, Rystil Arden!
> 
> ...and on giving me an excuse to get closer to that goal myself.
> 
> ...



 There's always an excuse to post more


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem to matter too much..... I only sorta know one of the people in my thread that I was being silly with......



 I don't know anyone, yay!  People only notice me when I get really annoying, like now .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't last long enough. The bugger had to come back. So we have to kill off as many of his minions as we possibly can to try to weaken him to try again......



 At least his name is easier to say than Iyachtu Xvim  .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But is it an epic level spell to counterattack that can of super-strength Raid?



 Doesn't need to be.  I'm just keeping it away with the shielding for cinematic effect.  I'm already immune to the Raid for being an outsider (eidolon).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least his name is easier to say than Iyachtu Xvim  .





gesundheit!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Not too shabby, noit too shabby at all


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't need to be.  I'm just keeping it away with the shielding for cinematic effect.  I'm already immune to the Raid for being an outsider (eidolon).




::cracks knuckles:: I guess we have to do this the _old fashioned way_.....


:ulls out flyswatter::


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> gesundheit!



 Stupid Baneson


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::cracks knuckles:: I guess we have to do this the _old fashioned way_.....
> 
> 
> :ulls out flyswatter::



 ::Uses Ghost Ride to hide inside of someone else's body::

::Sends Telepathic Message- "Ha, try to swat me now!"::


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not too shabby, noit too shabby at all



 I guess so.  We can't all have over 1% of all posts on ENWorld


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess so.  We can't all have over 1% of all posts on ENWorld




only if there are less then one hundred active users


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> only if there are less then one hundred active users



 True that.  But we have:

29,448 members
2,063,722 posts
29,175 Crothian posts
1.4% ECL (ENWorld Crothian Level)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True that.  But we have:
> 
> 29,448 members
> 2,063,722 posts
> ...




Ya, but that percentage just drops farther and farther each week....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but that percentage just drops farther and farther each week....



 Well, we don't want Efreet Oozes to take over the world


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, we don't want Efreet Oozes to take over the world




don't you mean take over the EN World??


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't you mean take over the EN World??



 What other world is there?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What other world is there?




you are too young a poster (in terms of how long you have been here) to have forgotten the other world.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2005)

Uh oh Rystil Arden, looks like you have shown up on Crothian's radar!  The last few posts in this thread are rather humorous - Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, etc, etc....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you are too young a poster (in terms of how long you have been here) to have forgotten the other world.



 You underestimate my surprising ability to forget stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, Rystil, you are quite impressive, and probably can't pull yourself away from the computer too often to game or confront reality! Just Kidding!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, Rystil, you are quite impressive, and probably can't pull yourself away from the computer too often to game or confront reality! Just Kidding!



 What's reality?  As for gaming, I can't do it until the end of May because my group is far far away.  I have tried and failed miserably to find another one .


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's always an excuse to post more



Especially if you're Crothian.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What other world is there?



Garweeze Wurld?

Greyhawk?

The undersea world of Jacques Cousteau?


And I could go on....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Especially if you're Crothian.




I don't have an excuse, I have reasons.....


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 10, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Uh oh Rystil Arden, looks like you have shown up on Crothian's radar!  The last few posts in this thread are rather humorous - Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, etc, etc....



Do efreeti oozes have radar? probably a good thing if they do really, for when they're flying.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Uh oh Rystil Arden, looks like you have shown up on Crothian's radar!  The last few posts in this thread are rather humorous - Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, etc, etc....



 Oh no, I'm going to be engulfed!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Garweeze Wurld?
> 
> Greyhawk?
> 
> ...



 Those worlds aren't real.  They are figments of ENWorld's imagination, like Earth


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't have an excuse, I have reasons.....



 Reasons...hmmm...I'm guessing that you're trying to get your post count up to a number that's high enough that you reach the size limit and then split into two daughter (not to imply femininity, but daughter is used for asexual repoduction for some reason) Crothian oozes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Do efreeti oozes have radar? probably a good thing if they do really, for when they're flying.



 No, but they do have Postsense.  It lets them see anyone anywhere in the world who has recently posted.  Like Tremorsense, however, you can foil it by not posting


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Reasons...hmmm...I'm guessing that you're trying to get your post count up to a number that's high enough that you reach the size limit and then split into two daughter (not to imply femininity, but daughter is used for asexual repoduction for some reason) Crothian oozes?





Twin daughters....how cool would that be......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Twin daughters....how cool would that be......



 And just imagine, each of them would retain the ability to post at an insanely fast rate, so pretty soon, they would be able to become 4, and then 8, and then 16, and then...and then 32,768...and then Crothian efreet oozes takes over the world (uh oh)!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Uh oh Rystil Arden, looks like you have shown up on Crothian's radar!  The last few posts in this thread are rather humorous - Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, then Crothian, then Rystil, etc, etc....





Trading funnies with Crothian is quite interesting and   to boot....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, Rystil, you are quite impressive, and probably can't pull yourself away from the computer too often to game or confront reality! Just Kidding!





Reality? What's that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Especially if you're Crothian.





It was already stated elsewhere that the Ooze has no life.....   Other than to post on Enworld.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

The thing that is all around you, the world called Eath in the Milky Way galaxy....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was already stated elsewhere that the Ooze has no life.....   Other than to post on Enworld.....




Hey, this site has already cost my a girlfriend....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

That sucks....what you pay more attention to us than her?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm flattered.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That sucks....what you pay more attention to us than her?




It was actually a lot more complicated then that and dealt more with judging the ENnies but that is still part of this site so I count it.  But she didn't get role playing at all and was a bit jealous of it, so its not like the relationship was going to be happy ever after anyway.  But the nooky was fun


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Trading funnies with Crothian is quite interesting and   to boot....



 Yeah, funny thing about oozes: anything you send their way tends to bounce back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The thing that is all around you, the world called Eath in the Milky Way galaxy....



 Just a dream in the eye of the sleeping ENWorld


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, funny thing about oozes: anything you send their way tends to bounce back.




I'm rubber you're glue...its our motto!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It was actually a lot more complicated then that and dealt more with judging the ENnies but that is still part of this site so I count it.  But she didn't get role playing at all and was a bit jealous of it, so its not like the relationship was going to be happy ever after anyway.  But the nooky was fun



 Yeah, it seems like RPG-lovers don't tend to have lasting relationships as easily with RPG-haters or RPG-agnostics.  Still, bummer though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a dream in the eye of the sleeping ENWorld





Or in the eye of Rystil's avatar?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm rubber you're glue...its our motto!!



 Fortunately, I'm incorporeal glue, so it flies past me after it bounces off you


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm rubber you're glue...its our motto!!



Whats a motto?

Nothin'. 

Whats a motto with you?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or in the eye of Rystil's avatar?



 That is the all-seeing Eye of Rystil.  Do not tread past it lightly, for it may be manifesting Clairsentient powers to spy on you in hopes of using Telepathy powers when you least expect it


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, it seems like RPG-lovers don't tend to have lasting relationships as easily with RPG-haters or RPG-agnostics.  Still, bummer though.




well, it happens, and besides since I don't have to spend money on her; its more books for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, it happens, and besides since I don't have to spend money on her; its more books for me.



 Heh, eternal optimist


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is the all-seeing Eye of Rystil.  Do not tread past it lightly, for it may be manifesting Clairsentient powers to spy on you in hopes of using Telepathy powers when you least expect it





Don't make me use my Sith powers on you, mere mortal!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like it can get past the divine powers of the *REAL* Torm.
> 
> Don't make me use my Sith powers on you, mere mortal!



 An eidolon is not mortal!

And hey, my 1000 thread is Hot!?  Wow, cool!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> An eidolon is not mortal!
> 
> And hey, my 1000 thread is Hot!?  Wow, cool!




Why not?   

Surprising considering the proliferation of them lately.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> Surprising considering the proliferation of them lately.....



 Because eidolons are already dead.  From Ghostwalk and such.

And yeah, it is surprising indeed.  Especially since I expected people to just ignore this thread as usual.  I'm generally ignored unless I'm responding directly to someone, didn't even get the usual welcome to the boards and such.  Weird how these threads seem to be starting a fad


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because eidolons are already dead.  From Ghostwalk and such.
> 
> And yeah, it is surprising indeed.  Especially since I expected people to just ignore this thread as usual.  I'm generally ignored unless I'm responding directly to someone, didn't even get the usual welcome to the boards and such.  Weird how these threads seem to be starting a fad





Heck. I didn't even start with the "welcome thread"..... I just "jumped right on in".   


And I told'ya you can be silly on this board!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

I never got a welcome when I joined...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I never got a welcome when I joined...



 Welcome Crothian!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck. I didn't even start with the "welcome thread"..... I just "jumped right on in".
> 
> 
> And I told'ya you can be silly on this board!



 Well, you see, I'm like a vampire.  In an attempt not to annoy people, I usually don't start off unless invited.  Once you invite me in, you can't get rid of me


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Welcome Crothian!




Thanks, I'm just a lurker and probalby won't be posting much.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you see, I'm like a vampire.  In an attempt not to annoy people, I usually don't start off unless invited.  Once you invite me in, you can't get rid of me




I resemble that remark....


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh. The problem is that Crothian is still collecting large numbers of posts every day, so there's no way in Baator that I am ever going to catch up




See, that's your problem - don't do it in Baator, do it on ENWorld!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm just a lurker and probalby won't be posting much.....



 Ya, probably not.  You're just too post-shy I guess?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> See, that's your problem - don't do it in Baator, do it on ENWorld!



 Baator or ENWorld, it would require me to stop having a life if I wanted to not merely post as quickly as Crothian but also post so much faster that I eliminate the 27,000ish he had when I first started


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, probably not.  You're just too post-shy I guess?




heh, it's homage to my very first post...I've never been so wrong in my life.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Baator or ENWorld, it would require me to stop having a life if I wanted to not merely post as quickly as Crothian but also post so much faster that I eliminate the 27,000ish he had when I first started




well, it s a marathon, it took years to get here so if you want to catch up be prepared to take years to do it.  And hope that I don't go on one of my posting binges, I haven't done that in about a year.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> heh, it's homage to my very first post...I've never been so wrong in my life.



 Yes, I suppose that that first post would be amusingly ironic


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I suppose that that first post would be amusingly ironic




my actually first post was in the thread Morrus started asking who was around.  We had just switched servers and lost all the posts and everything that was on the old server.  my post was 

"We'll I'm here, but I'm just a Lurker.  I had about 100 posts all of last year and doubt I'll have more this coming year."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my actually first post was in the thread Morrus started asking who was around.  We had just switched servers and lost all the posts and everything that was on the old server.  my post was
> 
> "We'll I'm here, but I'm just a Lurker.  I had about 100 posts all of last year and doubt I'll have more this coming year."





And now everyone knows just how ironic that was.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you see, I'm like a vampire.  In an attempt not to annoy people, I usually don't start off unless invited.  Once you invite me in, you can't get rid of me




Just like a pest...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And now everyone knows just how ironic that was.....




It has been pointed out and quoted quite a bit through out the years as you can imagine.  People seem to really like to bring it up every few months.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It has been pointed out and quoted quite a bit through out the years as you can imagine.  People seem to really like to bring it up every few months.





Why not? Gives the peasants something to talk about for awhile.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why not? Gives the peasants something to talk about for awhile.....




ya, casue the people round these parts having nothing else to talk about....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, casue the people round these parts having nothing else to talk about....





Nope. Nothing at all. Especially oozes....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, casue the people round these parts having nothing else to talk about....



really?.......no wonder the off topic forum has been so slow lately....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Nothing at all. Especially oozes....



oozes that ooze around and leave a slimy trail...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> oozes that ooze around and leave a slimy trail...



 ...a trail that carries one across the ENWorld, through hill and dale, and across the vast and balmy forum besides


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

over hill, over dale, his slimy trail will never fail......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> over hill, over dale, his slimy trail will never fail......



 all at once we hear a wail, a victim of his gaze of bale...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

<shield eyes and runs for cover>


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <shield eyes and runs for cover>



 <Manifests Synesthete, feeling light by absorbing electromagnetic energy onto his skin, thus becoming immune to gaze attacks>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

you do that, thanfully my cat is a goddess. She whisks me away to the divine realm of felines. I'll watch the battle from up there.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> over hill, over dale, his slimy trail will never fail......



Over the hill and through the woods to grandma's house we go...

Oh, wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> you do that, thanfully my cat is a goddess. She whisks me away to the divine realm of felines. I'll watch the battle from up there.



 Battle?  Heck no, I'm running!  You think a telepath can defeat an elder ooze?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Battle?  Heck no, I'm running!  You think a telepath can defeat an elder ooze?




elder ooze?  its just a costume....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> elder ooze?  its just a costume....



_Lies! Lies and sacrilege!_


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _Lies! Lies and sacrilege!_





how can it be sacriligious if it is against myself??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how can it be sacriligious if it is against myself??



Why can't you be sacriligious against yourself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, um, yeahhhhhh........ :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why can't you be sacriligious against yourself?



 Nothing can be sacriligious about anything.  Sacrilegious, on the other hand.  Its possible to say things about oneself that one's cultists would consider sacrilege.  I can think of a good real-world example, but its from a prominent real-world religion, so I won't say anything.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nothing can be sacriligious about anything.  Sacrilegious, on the other hand.



Anything can be sacriligious!    Just because it isn't a word in the English language doesn't mean it's not a word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nothing can be sacriligious about anything.  Sacrilegious, on the other hand.  Its possible to say things about oneself that one's cultists would consider sacrilege.  I can think of a good real-world example, but its from a prominent real-world religion, so I won't say anything.



Probably a good idea.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Desecration, profanation, misuse, or theft of something sacred.

that's the definaiton so I guess I could desewcreate myself but that doesn't sound fun.  I can't steal from myself, i could misue though.

still, i think the question is how can wearing an ooze costume be sacridge in the first place??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Misuse or desecration of an ooze costume might be sacrilege for you.  Or, um, sacridge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> desewcreate



Did you do that on pupose?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Misuse or desecration of an ooze costume might be sacrilege for you.  Or, um, sacridge.




but wouldn't I be the final judge and jury on if it was?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Misuse or desecration of an ooze costume might be sacrilege for you.  Or, um, sacridge.



 I think sacridge meant sacred and not sacrilege in this context, since the ooze costume seems to be sacred and speaking against oozes seems to be sacrilege.  With that kind of spelling though, we'll never know.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did you do that on pupose?





umm...yers, of course I did...all spelling errors are in fact cleverly planned whatevers....ya, that;s the ticket......

But actually it could have been.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> umm...yers, of course I did...all spelling errors are in fact cleverly planned whatevers....ya, that;s the ticket......
> 
> But actually it could have been.....



Yers, I desewcreated the sacridge on pupose.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did you do that on pupose?



I think he must've.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but wouldn't I be the final judge and jury on if it was?



or wasnt.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but wouldn't I be the final judge and jury on if it was?



Maybe, maybe not.  Depends on the circumstance, I'd guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yers, I desewcreated the sacridge on pupose.



Okay, that is good to know.  :\  Or is it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think sacridge meant sacred and not sacrilege in this context, since the ooze costume seems to be sacred and speaking against oozes seems to be sacrilege.  With that kind of spelling though, we'll never know.



Might be the edge of some sac?

... Which is just weird.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yers, I desewcreated the sacridge on pupose.



... My head is going to explode.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, that is good to know.  :\  Or is it?



 I don't know.  It was less of a statement from me and more of a combination of yours and Crothian's posts.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, that is good to know.  :\  Or is it?



Seeing as how it doesn't mean anything, yes it is!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Might be the edge of some sac?
> 
> ... Which is just weird.



That's highly likely when dealing with oozes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's highly likely when dealing with oozes.



The former, the latter, or both?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... My head is going to explode.



Dnot frgote to laeve a ntoe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... My head is going to explode.



Hey, I was just collecting these masterpieces. The credit goes to others


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's highly likely when dealing with oozes.



Or omniscient eyes for that matter.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dnot frgote to laeve a ntoe.



... Maybe some other heads first... 

I'm guessing you've seen that thing that says all you need to get right is the first and last letters?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just collecting these masterpieces. The credit goes to others



Define "credit."  I argue that "fault" is a more appropriate term, here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Maybe some other heads first...
> 
> I'm guessing you've seen that thing that says all you need to get right is the first and last letters?



I guess i missed the memo


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess i missed the memo



No?  Tehre was smoe dcuomnet or eiaml or seomnithg ginog aounrd taht siad taht as lnog as the fsrit and lsat ltteres of ecah wrod are rghit, the hmaun mnid wlil ograznie the rset.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

it an urban legend, not true


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a copy of the email somewhere, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The former, the latter, or both?



 Sacs with edges.  Give an Oozy feeling ::shivers::


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, the Miss USA pageant is on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or omniscient eyes for that matter.



 not omniscient, just All-Seeing (but a little bit near-sighted).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Congrats to... Miss North Carolina!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No?  Tehre was smoe dcuomnet or eiaml or seomnithg ginog aounrd taht siad taht as lnog as the fsrit and lsat ltteres of ecah wrod are rghit, the hmaun mnid wlil ograznie the rset.



Oh koya nwo I undertand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "credit."  I argue that "fault" is a more appropriate term, here.



 Fault, credit, who's keeping track  Probably just the people on the Discovery channel when they make their next show about Earthquake fault lines that will devastate you, your family, and the rest of your state.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fault, credit, who's keeping track  Probably just the people on the Discovery channel when they make their next show about Earthquake fault lines that will devastate you, your family, and the rest of your state.



And credit card companies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (but a little bit near-sighted).



must be from straining it too much.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And credit card companies.




we can only hope....Fight Club had the right idea


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> not omniscient, just All-Seeing (but a little bit near-sighted).




your mom said that would happen if you didn't stop doing that......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> your mom said that would happen if you didn't stop doing that......



_HEY NOW!_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Momma said there'd be days like this, there'd be days like this momma said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Momma said there'd be days like this, there'd be days like this momma said.



Or not....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or not....



It's a song!  Don't cross the song.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a song!  Don't cross the song.



I thought that they said not to cross the streams......it could be bad, real bad....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that they said not to cross the streams......it could be bad, real bad....



They also drove one of those funeral cars.  You going to listen to people that see ghosts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They also drove one of those funeral cars.  You going to listen to people that see ghosts?



Might as well, cause I see a zombie lurching across my front lawn right now.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Might as well, cause I see a zombie lurching across my front lawn right now.....



Are you sure you're not watching Buffy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

No TV in the office.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not watching Buffy?





I'm always watching Buffy...if you know what I mean and I think you do....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm always watching Buffy...if you know what I mean and I think you do....



She's on your background?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She's on your background?




ACtually I have Eliza there now.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ACtually I have Eliza there now.....



Ooh, that's better.  But she could never love an ooze.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm always watching Buffy...if you know what I mean and I think you do....



I'm assuming that means you've got it on DVD, it not like Spike TV is airing it 24/7


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, that's better.  But she could never love an ooze.



 How dare you insult their star-cross'd love?  'Tis impossible, and yet at the same time, so beautiful and tragic...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How dare you insult their star-cross'd love?  'Tis impossible, and yet at the same time, so beautiful and tragic...



... Hey, she's mine anyway.

Both she and Elisha.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, that's better.  But she could never love an ooze.




Ya, I think she could.......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that means you've got it on DVD, it not like Spike TV is airing it 24/7




I have the DVDs, and the movies, and lots and lots of photos......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Hey, she's mine anyway.
> 
> Both she and Elisha.




I'm not that picky, I'll take the witch and former demon.....they did amazing casting for that show


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I think she could.......



"Got any Ooze in you?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not that picky, I'll take the witch and former demon.....they did amazing casting for that show



Oh, the witch.  I wanted her too.  I'll trade you Eliza for her.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Got any Ooze in you?"




it works more then you'd think


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Got any Ooze in you?"



yeah, just a tiny little bit though.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it works more then you'd think



... I dont' want to think about it...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, the witch.  I wanted her too.  I'll trade you Eliza for her.




what do you mean past tense?  you don't deserve any of them!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> yeah, just a tiny little bit though.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what do you mean past tense?  you don't deserve any of them!!



Well, the show ended.  She's more recently in American Wedding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a dream about Alyson last night.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the show ended.  She's more recently in American Wedding.




Ta, I got those movies too...really entertaining.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ta, I got those movies too...really entertaining.



I thought the second wasn't as good.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had a dream about Alyson last night.




I'm not sure we can talk about it here, but should that have started:

"Dear Penthouse, I had a dream about Alyson last night."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought the second wasn't as good.




I thought the second was better, more characization and mor eindepth relationships...plus it rang true with college being so different from high school


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure we can talk about it here, but should that have started:
> 
> "Dear Penthouse, I had a dream about Alyson last night."



ROFL!!!!!!!!

Not, *that* kind of dream.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I thought the second was better, more characization and mor eindepth relationships...plus it rang true with college being so different from high school



I thought it seemed forced, myself.

And the two movies weren't _that_ different.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not, *that* kind of dream.....




oh...then what fun is it?  I once had some really wierd dreams with the cast of Buffy after I did a marthon straight of the first two seasons.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought it seemed forced, myself.
> 
> And the two movies weren't _that_ different.




some of the writing was forced....and the differences and the similarities were good, still I liked them all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> some of the writing was forced....and the differences and the similarities were good, still I liked them all.



Yeah, some of the better teen movies...

I'm not a huge fan of the genre, but those were good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> oh...then what fun is it?  I once had some really wierd dreams with the cast of Buffy after I did a marthon straight of the first two seasons.



She and I were Kryptonians saving the world from baddies.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, some of the better teen movies...
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the genre, but those were good.




I'm a sucker for some of them.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She and I were Kryptonians saving the world from baddies.



... Okay, that is a really cool dream.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She and I were Kryptonians saving the world from baddies.




so, what; you watched smallville and buffy back to back??  

smallville has some hotties on it too


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

American Pie: Band Camp is supposed to be coming out this year.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

I can only hope, I went to four years of Band Camp...I loved that part of the movies


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, what; you watched smallville and buffy back to back??
> 
> smallville has some hotties on it too



only Kristin in my opinion.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> only Kristin in my opinion.




Allison Mack is no dog....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Allison Mack is no dog....



She's okay


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

huh, what other famous women can we Mack on??


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> huh, what other famous women can we Mack on??



oy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

I notice we start talking about attractive women and we lost the rest of them....

I don't want to start rumors but....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

gotcha.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

its amazing how the female cast from Amercan Pie all did well on their looks....nbot many good actors in that bunch


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I notice we start talking about attractive women and we lost the rest of them....
> 
> I don't want to start rumors but....



heh, I was making dinner, but for what its worth, I don't know who any of those people are. Shows I don't watch TV much I guess?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> heh, I was making dinner, but for what its worth, I don't know who any of those people are. Shows I don't watch TV much I guess?





or the wrong shows......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or the wrong shows......



 For someone who does pretty well in trivia contests (including that one TV game show I was on), I am blissfully ignorant about all of pop-culture.  Music?  I listen to Classical and don't know who any of the modern guys are.  TV?  Don't really watch it much.  Sports?  Ignore 'em.  The only time I get pop-culture questions in game shows are when they are RPG related.  Like the three-part bonus on D&D that showed up once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

For a person with an eye for avatar, I'm suprised you don't have an eye in the back of your head.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For someone who does pretty well in trivia contests (including that one TV game show I was on), I am blissfully ignorant about all of pop-culture.  Music?  I listen to Classical and don't know who any of the modern guys are.  TV?  Don't really watch it much.  Sports?  Ignore 'em.  The only time I get pop-culture questions in game shows are when they are RPG related.  Like the three-part bonus on D&D that showed up once.




Classical music is great, but I have to listen to a variety.  I love sports and enjoy TV and movies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For a person with an eye for avatar, I'm suprised you don't have an eye in the back of your head.



 It wouldn't help if I refuse to turn the TV on


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Classical music is great, but I have to listen to a variety.  I love sports and enjoy TV and movies.



 Meh, my vices are mythology, literature, and history, instead of TV, sports, and movies.  We all like different things, but from what I can tell, very few people are like me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It wouldn't help if I refuse to turn the TV on



True, very true.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, my vices are mythology, literature, and history, instead of TV, sports, and movies.  We all like different things, but from what I can tell, very few people are like me.




I read a lot as well, but not that big on history anymore.  Mythology is also a good pass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, my vices are mythology, literature, and history, instead of TV, sports, and movies.  We all like different things, but from what I can tell, very few people are like me.



My vices are mythology, literature, history, (ocassional) TV, movies and currently The Land Down Under (I've been listening to it for over an hour or more or already)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

wow, my vices can't be properly mentioned here


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, my vices can't be properly mentioned here



I take it that it would be women then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, my vices can't be properly mentioned here



 Oh, I see how it is...(religion).  Good call in keeping that off the boards.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmm....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it that it would be women then?



 Oh, I guess it could be that, but religion is a vice that can't be mentioned here, whereas women seem like they can (from all your previous mentioning above).  His vice could also be politics


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Right, that does make sense.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For someone who does pretty well in trivia contests (including that one TV game show I was on), I am blissfully ignorant about all of pop-culture.  Music?  I listen to Classical and don't know who any of the modern guys are.  TV?  Don't really watch it much.  Sports?  Ignore 'em.  The only time I get pop-culture questions in game shows are when they are RPG related.  Like the three-part bonus on D&D that showed up once.



Aww, what a shame.  Classical music?  Sure, I like me some Bach, Tchaikovsky, Stamitz, or Rachmaninoff, but there are some really cool modern remixes of those guys too.  As a music purist, I'm hugely fascinated about music as a societal outlet, and how it developed into current pop culture.  Sure, knowing how Beethoven's 9th spurred the Romantic era in music is nice, but if you can trace it to Britney Spears or Metallica, that's something.  Copland and Gershwin were all about bring music to the masses.

I'm not huge on TV either, but it is interesting to relate Opera to TV.  Seeing as how they both are public media.  The Germans had puppet operas that was put on for the lower classes.  That was the TV of today.  Now, puppet operas (which evolved into full operas) are "fine art."  

I also like Sports, but not particularly from a historical perspective.  Although sports history is neat, I'm not big on the origins.

But you're missing out.  I think.  Your opinion will obviously vary.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> huh, what other famous women can we Mack on??



Shannon Elizabeth?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, what a shame.  Classical music?  Sure, I like me some Bach, Tchaikovsky, Stamitz, or Rachmaninoff, but there are some really cool modern remixes of those guys too.  As a music purist, I'm hugely fascinated about music as a societal outlet, and how it developed into current pop culture.  Sure, knowing how Beethoven's 9th spurred the Romantic era in music is nice, but if you can trace it to Britney Spears or Metallica, that's something.  Copland and Gershwin were all about bring music to the masses.
> 
> I'm not huge on TV either, but it is interesting to relate Opera to TV.  Seeing as how they both are public media.  The Germans had puppet operas that was put on for the lower classes.  That was the TV of today.  Now, puppet operas (which evolved into full operas) are "fine art."
> 
> ...





> But you're missing out. I think. Your opinion will obviously vary.




And it does   I can appreciate the arguments of my more music-loving friends, and I have nothing against TV as I do against the other two, I just don't find myself watching it too much.  Sports though...sports...ugh.  There was an Emory girl killed during the rioting after the Sox World Series win.  Sickening, and not too uncommon   I know people who joined in the rioting and called it "fun."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, anything taken to an extreme is dangerous.  Too much oxygen will kill you.  (a la Bradbury)  I used to hate football -- nothing but senseless violence -- until I learned the strategy behind it.  Now I think of it as a thinking man's game.  When to run what type of offensive/defensive plays against what types of opposition, how to pick out the other side's strategies, how to minimize your weaknesses while maximizing your strengths...  In basketball, it's more off-the-cuff thinking.  Reactions, a lot of it.  Soccer is a mix of the two.  Baseball...  is boring.  I mean, I appreciate some plays, but a lot of the game is waiting.  Maybe it's too much strategy, maybe it's that the strategy is repetitive.

Rioting is stupid, no matter what the cause.  But those are extreme cases, too.  If you go to a sport's bar to watch a game, it's highly unlikely to get rowdy.  IME, anyway.  Championship Series cause more emotions than most games, though.

I dunno.  I appreciate the games, I don't care about the celebration and hoopla.  That's my take on it.  I agree with you about the rioting, though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, my vices are mythology, literature, and history, instead of TV, sports, and movies.  We all like different things, but from what I can tell, very few people are like me.





Yeah. We don't go around with a huge eyeball as an avatar....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, anything taken to an extreme is dangerous.  Too much oxygen will kill you.  (a la Bradbury)  I used to hate football -- nothing but senseless violence -- until I learned the strategy behind it.  Now I think of it as a thinking man's game.  When to run what type of offensive/defensive plays against what types of opposition, how to pick out the other side's strategies, how to minimize your weaknesses while maximizing your strengths...  In basketball, it's more off-the-cuff thinking.  Reactions, a lot of it.  Soccer is a mix of the two.  Baseball...  is boring.  I mean, I appreciate some plays, but a lot of the game is waiting.  Maybe it's too much strategy, maybe it's that the strategy is repetitive.
> 
> Rioting is stupid, no matter what the cause.  But those are extreme cases, too.  If you go to a sport's bar to watch a game, it's highly unlikely to get rowdy.  IME, anyway.  Championship Series cause more emotions than most games, though.
> 
> I dunno.  I appreciate the games, I don't care about the celebration and hoopla.  That's my take on it.  I agree with you about the rioting, though.




I used to think football was boring for the longest time.

As far as sports go, I only watch Pro football and College basketball.

Rioting is stupid. What's the point, whilst in the midst of your celebrations, you go around and trash other people's property just to show how much of an ignorant ass you are to start with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how it is...(religion).  Good call in keeping that off the boards.





It's either religion or what that should stay in the "red light district"....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I used to think football was boring for the longest time.
> 
> As far as sports go, I only watch Pro football and College basketball.
> 
> Rioting is stupid. What's the point, whilst in the midst of your celebrations, you go around and trash other people's property just to show how much of an ignorant ass you are to start with.



I only stick to pro football too.

And rioting happens all the time in LA, as far as I understand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's either religion or what that should stay in the "red light district"....



 Ah, they do politics in the red light district?  Now I finally know (the guys would never tell me what they were doing there).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, they do politics in the red light district?  Now I finally know (the guys would never tell me what they were doing there).




For the right price, they do _anything_ there!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For the right price, they do _anything_ there!



 I bet they don't do off-topic posts in ENWorld


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I bet they don't do off-topic posts in ENWorld



Depends on the price.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I bet they don't do off-topic posts in ENWorld





What part of *anything* ya not get?


----------

